# Trying to Find Part Bred Connemara mare Ashwey Dark D-Day



## KimCowman (23 May 2009)

Pashmina &amp; Ashwey Dark D-Day (3 days old)

Regretably we lost our beloved Mare Pashmina and her foal this month.

To lighten this tradegy we'd love to find out how Ashwey Dark D-day (her first filly by the Connemara stallion Dark Stranger) is doing.  

Pashmina was loaned by me to the Stud as a brood mare (long story, but had a wonderful surgeon in Newmarket that saved her life), so Dee was not mine.  Once Dee was weaned the Stud was folding up so I took Pash home, in foal with Dee's full brother.  We still have her full and half brother.

Dee as she was known, was born on 6th June 2004, Weybridge Surrey.

Does anyone know her whereabouts or heard of her or even seen her in action?????

Love to hear from you


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (24 May 2009)

http://www.icsbloodstock.co.uk/cgi-bin/shads_sql/viewads2.pl?a=923

Old advert but may help. Try the British Connemara website too. They have a tracing section but think the have to be registered.


----------



## KimCowman (24 May 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll take a look.  Yes she's registered under the British Connemara society, but under the guy who bred her!

Thanks again

Yes had already come across the advert, the only thing on the web about her.

Thanks


----------

